# Autumn hunting/clubbing Northampton?



## Bav (6 September 2016)

Ok folks. I've never been hunting (although ponio has) and I'd love to get out and give it a go. I know (or have been told) Autumn cubbing can be quieter as the horses start getting fit but I don't know anything about it or where to start. Can anybody recommend a hunt in Northampton? The only one I'm really aware of is the Pytchly but my good friend had a bad experience on hound exercise with them last year so I'm not sure. 

Any help or pointing in the right direction would be greatly appreciated it's always been a dream of mine and now I've got a horse capable of doing it I'm desperate to get out!

EDIT: silly autocorrect on the title to clubbing, XD I'm sure my mare would love that! Har-har!


----------



## Sealine (6 September 2016)

You could try the Farmers Bloodhounds. According to the map on their website they cover west Northants. I went on hound exercise with them some time ago and found them very friendly but unfortunately they are quite a distance from me.  Meet dates and venues are all on their website.

There is also the Oakley Hunt.  I believe they go into Northants too. They are a traditional hunt and you would need to contact the secretary for details.


----------



## spacefaer (6 September 2016)

Which bit of Northamptonshire are you? The MFHA list 6 that cover the county - but they are in different areas.

http://mfha.org.uk/pack_directory/component/option,com_directory/page,viewcat/catid,30/Itemid,71/

The Fitzwilliam and Woodland Pytchley are very friendly and don't jump much/big. From my limited knowledge, the Oakley are quite ditch-y, while the Grafton and the Pytchley are more go-ey and would have more jumping. 

Autumn hunting is quieter at this time of year - it gets busier as the hounds and horses get fitter and towards Opening Meet, can be as fast/jump as much as actual trail hunting.  The later on in the season, the later the starts - it's all 6/6.30 meets at the moment but it does get up to 8.30/9 by the middle of October.

Once you know which pack covers your area, then obviously you can contact the Hon Sec for details of meets, times, parking, field money etc etc.

Have fun!


----------



## Dr_Horse (6 September 2016)

The grafton are based near daventry. Lovely hunt. Quite quick across the ground. Always a non jumping master. 
Fa


----------



## Bav (6 September 2016)

spacefaer said:



			Which bit of Northamptonshire are you? The MFHA list 6 that cover the county - but they are in different areas.
		
Click to expand...

I'm literally bang on in the centre of Northampton town. Thankyou so much for that link that's very helpful! I'm excited but daunted at the prospect but it's been an absolute dream of mine for so long! 

Thankyou everybody, such helpful replies!


----------



## spacefaer (6 September 2016)

Feel free to ask any questions - no matter how silly you think they might be - and have fun!


----------



## apple88 (5 October 2016)

I have started Autumn hunting with The Pytchley this year and have found them to be a very friendly and helpful field. I go on my own and have a great time!


----------

